# Shrimp Fried Rice



## evelyn (Feb 10, 2003)

*Fried Rice Recipe*

Shrimp Fried Rice 

2-oz. shrimp, cooked and peeled (or 3/4 cup rotisserie chicken, cut into small pieces)
3 slices bacon, cooked, drained and chopped 
2 whole eggs 
1 t salt 
4 T vegetable oil (divided) 
1/2 c frozen peas, thawed
1/2 cup frozen corn, thawed
1 garlic clove, minced
1/2 t minced ginger 
1 1/2 T soy sauce 
1 1/2 T Chinese rice wine 
3 scallions or green onions, finely chopped

3 c white rice, cooked 

Pat the shrimp dry with clean paper towels and set aside until needed. 

Fry the bacon in a skillet over medium heat to the desired degree of doneness. Drain bacon on paper towels and chop when it's cool enough to handle. Reserve. 

Break the eggs into a small mixing bowl and add a pinch of salt. Beat the mixture lightly with a fork or whisk until thoroughly beaten. Set aside to reserve until needed. 

Heat a wok over a high-heat setting, then add half the oil to warm. Reduce the heat setting if the oil begins to smoke. When the oil is hot, add the peas, corn, garlic, ginger,  shrimp, and bacon to the oil and stir-fry for about a minute. Add the soy sauce and wine and remove the contents from the wok. 

Add the remaining oil to the wok and heat the fresh oil. Pour the eggs and scallions into the wok and slice through the frying eggs to break the fry into small pieces until done (if using chicken, add at this point). Add the remaining salt, and return the bacon mixture to the wok with the cooked white rice. 

Working very quickly, toss the ingredients with a large wooden spoon until all the ingredients are well blended. Serve warm with soy sauce on the side. 

Serves 4


----------

